# feminized lowrider 2 not flowering after 12 mo.



## crsurfer (Oct 30, 2009)

Please help. 

1. How tall are your plants now? 22 inches tall after cloning the top 8 inches

2. How far from the lights are the tops of your plants? Is this a constant distance or have you changed it recently? Lights are 1 inch from top of box.  Leaves are all around the bulbs, and will start touching again in a few days.

3. How old are they? 12 weeks and 2 days

4. What strain are they? Feminized Lowrider 2

5. Did you start them from seed or clone? from seed

6. What type of containers are you using and what size are they in gallons? 2 gallon round pot tappering down.

7. Dirt? yes.  strait from my compost pile (vermiculture), rich, black dirt.  No nutrients added, no perlite, no vermiculite, just dirt.

WHAT TYPE OF LIGHTS DO YOU USE? Fluorescent

21. Wattage? 8 generic bulbs, each bulb is 15 watts

22. Ballast, is it digital or analog? I don't know

23. Is it remote or in your grow area? in my grow area

24. What nutrients are you feeding your plants? water only


HYDROPONIC FERTS? none

SOIL FERTS? none

29. Do you use ventilation for your indoor grow? yes, small fan at the top of the box, sucking off the heat from the lights.  Not much air flow inside the box.  I don't know what the fan speed is, but it is only blowing a little because the box is pretty well sealed.

33. Temperature of the grow area? 85 F.  Hard to get any cooler.  Don't have airconditioning and live in a tropical climate.

34. Humidity of the grow area? I don't know but it is pretty humid here and there are usually water bubbles formed on the leaves that are shaded.

35. Is CO2 being introduced? no

36. Do you use Odor Control, (carbon, ionizer, ozone gen)? no

37. Do you use LST? HST? no

I am growing a feminized Lowrider 2 indoors. I planted it more than 12 weeks ago. I had to top it this week because it grew too big for my growbox. The plant was 30 inches tall, and I cut it back down to 22 inches. (at 24 inches it touches the ceiling of the box). The plant looks great, full, and about 24 inches wide. For the first 10 weeks, it grew under 24 hour light. Then I changed to 12/12 to try to induce flowering. Last week I switched to 16/8. Is there something wrong with this plant, or do you think it will eventually flower? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 31, 2009)

We need pictures.

Where did you get the seeds?  This is sounding like it is not an auto, although insufficient light could be delaying flowering.  How lond did you leave the lights on 12/12?  Why did you go to 16/8 (not a good light schedule for _*anything).*_  Do you see any preflowers at all?  Also, JFYI, you cannot clone autos.  

You need to be exchanging air in your box--fresh air coming in, old air being pulled out with an exhaust fan.  You cannot simply push air around--your plants deplete the CO2 in the space very quickly.  If you get some ventilation in there, your temps should go down.


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2009)

What you hve is either not an autoflowering plant or it is not a stable auto...I hve a pakistan ryder that did the same thing...it grew to a nice size, showed pre-flowers but never started budding...I put it in 12/12 and after a week it starting budding up...you shld put her back into 12/12 and find a way to exchange the air in the box like THG said...since at best it is an unstable auto you will need to make sure your grow area is completely light proof...light leaks will keep it from flowering or even cause it to Hermi....and get some nutrients...from the looks of your post it seems as though this plant has been living on no nutrients at all....at least get some bloom nutes and introduce them slowly....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 31, 2009)

Trust the advice above 

eace:


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 31, 2009)

Sounds like you might need a bigger grow box pretty soon.  She will double in height before the end of flower.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 31, 2009)

7. Dirt? yes. strait from my compost pile (vermiculture), rich, black dirt

If this is the case you may have to much nitrogen. And no other nutes available for the plant to use for flowering.


----------



## crsurfer (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.  I will change to 12/12 and try to get some more airflow.  The box is pretty light proof.  That is why I am not getting good airflow.  I will have to open a vent somewhere.  I will have to go into town for fertilizer, so might be a couple days.  I got the seeds in Dublin.  I took them out of the package because I was worried about the flight back here.  I had to pass through the US.  I can't remember the supplier's name.  Paid enough for them though.  50 euro for 5 feminized seeds.


----------



## crsurfer (Oct 31, 2009)

Unfortunately, my girlfriend just left for Asia yesterday with the camera.  I just took this with my MacBook.  Not great, but you can get the idea.  Let me know if you need a better picture.  My first time uploading a picture, hope it works.


----------



## crsurfer (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks Hamster Lewis.  Great advice.  The buds are starting to form!  Found some hydroponics solution in the next town over.  Am using it every other watering.  Lights have been on 12/12 for more than a week.  Increased air turnover a little.  At last, my auto-flowering Lowrider 2 is flowering after 13 1/2 weeks instead of 3 weeks.  At least it is alot bigger and hopefully will end up producing alot more.  So happy.


----------



## Locked (Nov 9, 2009)

Good...glad she is budding up for you now....very sweet


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Nov 11, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess Why did you go to 16/8 (not a good light schedule for [I said:
			
		

> *anything).*[/I]


 

Actually auto's need a 16/8, 18/6 or 20/4  light schedule to flower, depending on the strain.
Here's a copy/paste of lowryders seeds website.


Easy Rider AKA Lowryder #2 x AK47

This is an f1 cross between a Lowryder #2 and an automatic AK47 in which the two parents strongly exhibit their best genetic traits: high resin production, the fruity aroma (of a carefully selected Lowryder #2 phenotype), and the size and branching of the AK47 automatic.

This poly-hybrid is fully auto-flowering and matures in 70-75 days from germination, reaching optimal size if given enough light (intensity and time). The best conditions are 20 hours of light and 4 of dark during the entire cycle. Outdoors the best time is may-august, but it's easy to do multiple cycles per season, until November.



Why your flowering 12/12 with an auto is beyond me??????????
Look up the website for the strain you have and read their growing instructions.
Good luck.


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Nov 11, 2009)

Did you read the part " REACHING OPTIMAL SIZE IF GIVEN ENOUGH LIGHT " ?????????


I can't understand why advice is being given for 12/12?
Auto's NEED longer light times to flower.
CHANGE your light schedule to 20/4 !


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 14, 2009)

Dr.Greenbud said:
			
		

> Did you read the part " REACHING OPTIMAL SIZE IF GIVEN ENOUGH LIGHT " ?????????
> 
> 
> I can't understand why advice is being given for 12/12?
> ...


 
i think the reason for the advice is because he has an auto that really dosnt have much of the auto gene and needs the 12/12 to trigger it...the fact that its over 13 weeks is a sign of that as it should already be chopped if its an auto...plus if he had it up to 30 inches thats another sign as they are only suppose to get to around 18" at most...


----------



## Mutt (Nov 14, 2009)

i would say that you got a pheno that doesn't exhibit the auto flower. Auto Flowers will flower on 12/12 16/8 18/6 24/0 thus why called an auto LOL
but what people forget is that Autos are normal indicas such as northern lights and such crossed with a ruderalis. It doesn't suprise me at all that an odd pheno like this won't pop up...actually suprised it doesn't happen more. esp with inbreeding the only option to stabalize.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 14, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Locked (Nov 14, 2009)

Dr.Greenbud said:
			
		

> Did you read the part " REACHING OPTIMAL SIZE IF GIVEN ENOUGH LIGHT " ?????????
> 
> 
> I can't understand why advice is being given for 12/12?
> ...



Bro did you read all the above posts?? This is not a true auto....I hve one as well and it will just sit and sit and do nothing if it is not flipped to 12/12...the strain must not hve been stabilized....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 14, 2009)

Many new Auto's are not stable as Hamster says.

Find a stable Auto and make seeds, you will be glad you did 

eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 14, 2009)

sounds just like me easy rider I put her under 12/12 and she is blooming great...def not for Auto breeding but she will put out more bud than the other ones...


----------



## Locked (Nov 14, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> sounds just like me easy rider I put her under 12/12 and she is blooming great...def not for Auto breeding but she will put out more bud than the other ones...



If that's the case 2dog then you cld hve cloned her...I cloned my Paki that did not auto flower and it has exploded with growth now....I am going to take 2 clones from the clone when it gets bigger and keep this strain going....


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 14, 2009)

good to know...but my brother has had it with me doing too many strains...I get yelled at lol...he wants to do almost all NL...now that he has his card too it is harder to argue...I already have tons of strains..oh he was irritated. it doesnt bother me at all lmao....but I would be dog meat. no not really but I dont want to hear him whine..


----------



## crsurfer (Nov 17, 2009)

I tried cloning this lowrider, but unfortunately it died after a week.
The plant is doing great.  Budding up nice, just not looking so good where it is pressed up against the top of the box.  So, last night I tied small weights to the branches to bend them over.  All the buds are starting to face up again.  Looks like a little Christmas tree


----------



## DoobieDude (Dec 10, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> sounds just like me easy rider I put her under 12/12 and she is blooming great...def not for Auto breeding but she will put out more bud than the other ones...




2Dog,

I have 6 Easy Riders and they are 40 days old. Did not know they were autos until I found out on these forums. How old were yours when you decided to go 12/12? I'm in FF Ocean Forest soil with 400HPS 18/6 lighting. Not sure what they should look like as far as flowering goes... Would really appreciate your comments. Attached are pics, thanks in advance.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 10, 2009)

hmmm it was prob about a month old...it was bigger than the others...much bigger and was not happy looking...I ended up giving her away i didnt wat to mess with her...I will see if I can get a pic of her in bloom from the owner for you..


----------



## DoobieDude (Dec 11, 2009)

Would like to see the pic...I am going 12/12 on these Easy Riders today. The seed bank I bought them from said nothing about them being auto-flowering.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

looked on lowryder's seed info area and they arent even listed anymore..wonder if they got lots of complaints.?? they do have an easyryder cross with ak but not the one I got..


----------

